# conseil choix apple tv 1G ou 2G



## bardetflorian (7 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

après avoir écrémé pendant plusieurs jours le net pour trouver la config idéale, je m'en remets à vous pour me conseiller sur le choix d'une apple TV 1G ou 2G. 

Matériel existant:
  -MacBook sous Lion
  -Portable sous Windows 7
  -Un DD externe USB
  -Une neufBox
  -Un ampli audio+enceinte
  -Une TV HD

Ce que je souhaite dans un premier temps c'est pouvoir envoyer la musique venant de Spotify depuis mon mac ou mon PC vers mes enceintes sans utiliser de câble. Pour cela il y a Airfoil pour streamer vers une atv.
Dans un deuxième temps je souhaiterais regarder mes videos (avi, mp4, mkv, etc..) présents sur mon disque externe toujours en passant par l'apple tv et c'est là que les difficultés commencent. Pour la lecture de tous les formats je comptais jailbreaker l'atv et installer xbmc. Ensuite le plus simple serait de brancher mon DD externe sur la neufbox et activer le serveur multimédia. Malheureusement je ne peux pas accéder au DD depuis mon mac (SMB a été supprimé de Lion ), et donc impossible de transférer les videos sur le disque sans avoir à débrancher/rebrancher le disque. Dans ce cas je comptais plutôt me tourner vers  un atv 1G car il est possible via un hack de connecter un DD externe USB. Dans ce 2 eme cas de figure, est-il possible de transférer des fichiers depuis le mac ou le PC vers mon DD en wifi en passant par l'atv?
En résumé, il vaut mieux que je choisisse quel modèle :
-atv1 avec DD connecté dessus mais est-il possible de transférer des fichiers dessus en passant par le wifi?
-atv2 avec DD connecté à la neufbox mais dans ce cas comment accéder au disque depuis mon mac pour ajouter/supprimer des fichiers sur le disque?

Autre point qui pourrait m'être utile : Est-il possible de streamer de la video (autrement que par itunes) depuis mon mac ou mon pc vers l'atv1 ou l'atv2?


Merci d'avance pour vos lumières!


----------

